# Decided to build myself a klunker/kinda



## militarymonark (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## eazywind (Dec 8, 2012)

*Eeek!*

Eeeek! Talk about melding the old with the new..............


----------



## dxmadman (Dec 8, 2012)

*Just one question*

How do you get to keep a bike stand in the house without the wife getting on to you? I gotta sneak my bikes in to take a picture then back to the garage by the time she gets home.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 8, 2012)

dxmadman said:


> How do you get to keep a bike stand in the house without the wife getting on to you? I gotta sneak my bikes in to take a picture then back to the garage by the time she gets home.




Yes! Very true!

"You have the right to remain silent, any pictures you post can will be used against you in a court of law. You have the right to a bike stand in your wife's house, if you cannot afford a bikestand or a wife, the court will provide you with one."


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 9, 2012)

because my wife is awesome!


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 12, 2012)

Next to the dining room table too! AWESOME!


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 12, 2012)

Patrick, The new stand looks great in the dining room, I have to keep mine in my basement LOL.  The bike however reminds me of the 6 Million Dollar Man, an old bike with a bionic fork!!!!!! I think I just showed my age.  I do like klunkers so be interested to see where you go with it.


----------



## dxmadman (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok, I think I got ya figured out, I bet ya just wanted to try out your new FeedBack stand, I noticed the box under the table, come to think of it I own the same stand. Budget minded with enough support to hold a heavy ballooner. Don't worry I won't tell no one, have a klunky day.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 13, 2012)

I found a crank conversion to the new style crank and hubs found out road bikes and mt bikes. So I'll be putting a modern crank, derailuers, and hopefully an 8 speed cassette. So really its going to be a lot of modern components for the vintage frame. I've already found wheels. I'll just have to find some budget used parts to put together.


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 13, 2012)

there are lots of one peice to 3 peice crank adaptors lurking on cheap bikes. I have a few of them saved. Toss on the biggest sprocket you can find, and a nice shimano long cage rear, with that awesome vintage fork, your gonna have a real cool bike


----------



## axsepul (Jan 18, 2013)

any updates?


----------

